# Bench Grinder / Buffing Wheel



## ChefCosta (Apr 21, 2018)

Real novice on this topic. Looking for a single affordable unit that can switch out grinding wheels and polishing wheels (wool, felt and the like). Most of what I am seeing are buffer motors with two rods or grinding wheels with two grinders. Can they be interchanged?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Mike,
There are some units that are sort of what you might be looking for.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Knife-Belt-Sander-Buffer/G1015

https://www.trick-tools.com/Bench_Grinder_Attachments_28

https://meadersupply.com/collections/grinder-and-belts/products/fpg48


There are also expander wheels...
https://meadersupply.com/collections/grinder-and-belts/products/ew102


Keep in mind that you have no speed control options with a set up like this - it's full on or off.


----------



## ChefCosta (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2018)

ChefCosta said:


> Thank you Dave!




You're welcome


----------



## zitangy (Apr 26, 2018)

http://www.bealltool.com/products/buffing/buffer.php

I did purchase an adaptor to convert the spindle type of head so that i could attach buffing wheels with the screw type attachment for quicck change

Also found useful is a 3m scotch brite fine ( abt 1000) for light steel polishing and rust removal and light thinning

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...0000000_nid=41NX55J6WNbe85LLPK4D6Kgl&MDR=true

Have fun and watch those fingers and di read up on safety considerations... 

Have fun


----------

